# The best martial arts for self defense from..



## crazydiamond (Oct 29, 2014)

From the undead. 


...as we approach Halloween I think it might be good to hear what style would be best to deal with say a possible zombie apocalypse

Now I think Kali/Escrima would be ideal due to the extensive use of double weapons work. 

However others have some strong views on the "practical nature" of grappling... and this expert has a strong argument to make for BJJ and zombies.

Jiu-Jitsu for the Zombie Apocalypse - YouTube


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Oct 29, 2014)

Without watching the clip, I completely disagree that BJJ is appropriate for a zombie apocalypse.

Anything that utilizes swords, axes and basically any of the longer range bladed weapons would seem to me to be the best MAs for this scenario.

However I reserve the right to change my mind when I do get round to watching it and after some more ppl have offered their opinions, but I doubt it.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Without watching the clip, I completely disagree that BJJ is appropriate for a zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Anything that utilizes swords, axes and basically any of the longer range bladed weapons would seem to me to be the best MAs for this scenario.
> 
> However I reserve the right to change my mind when I do get round to watching it and after some more ppl have offered their opinions, but I doubt it.



Cool reply.


----------



## geezer (Oct 29, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Without watching the clip, I completely disagree that BJJ is appropriate for a zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Anything that utilizes swords, axes and basically any of the longer range bladed weapons would seem to me to be the best MAs for this scenario.
> 
> However I reserve the right to change my mind when I do get round to watching it and after some more ppl have offered their opinions, but I doubt it.



Actually, HKP,  it's a good clip. Stephan Kesting did a pretty thorough review of how you could apply BJJ against zombies. The real problem with BJJ and zombie defense is twofold. First, like my own base system of WC, BJJ works in close proximity. That's a range you need to know about, but it's no place to stay when dealing with the infectious undead. Secondly, zombies tend to be swarmers. Slow or fast.... either way they get you with their numbers. They surround you, trap you and then it's all over except the biting. 

So my recommended response would be to train_ Parkour... _even fast WWZ zombies would have a tough time catching these guys:






In fact those parkour guys would probably go out and trap a few dozen zombies just to stock their training courses!


Now for the over 40 crowd whose knees wouldn't begin to tolerate even basic parkour, I'd have to recommend that you back up your firearms and aggressive driving skills with FMA, especially at the Largo-Mano range. I personally work my eskrima closer, but as I said at the with a zombie you don't want to be in close proximity if you can avoid it. It's not just the biting, but the _smell_.

The Bahala-na guys specialize in largo range. Check out the staff work at around 1:32 and the machete/sword work at around 2:00. Lends a whole new meaning to the phrase "disarming":


----------



## K-man (Oct 29, 2014)

Unless you want this thread to last for 50 more pages, could we all just agree, right up front, that BJJ is the answer to everything!


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 29, 2014)

After watching Michone in the Walking dead series, I would choose Kenjutsu.

Japanese swordsmanship would be the style I practice for the zombie apocalypse. Efficient, quick, clean, and silent.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 29, 2014)

What kinda zombies?  Are we talking walking dead zombies or the ones from that will Smith movie I am legend?


----------



## drop bear (Oct 29, 2014)

K-man said:


> Unless you want this thread to last for 50 more pages, could we all just agree, right up front, that BJJ is the answer to everything!



You bjj fan boys.

That GI is very grabby in the beej. And wrestling does better head control. And they do more running.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys9tmw3TIEU

With the weapon arts remember you are not countering anything so a lot of the time spent will be wasted learning to dodge a weapon attack. I don't think trick weapon arts will work better than basic and consistent.

Wood chopping.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ0rdpr9cds

And an axe is better for bushcraft than a sword. And more versatile all round.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> From the undead.
> 
> 
> ...as we approach Halloween I think it might be good to hear what style would be best to deal with say a possible zombie apocalypse
> ...



:lol:

BJJ and grappling... for the Zombie apocalypse....what a load of garbage..... now....Vintage Soviet Combat Helicopters...that is what  you need... and I just happen to have a bunch in my back yard if you're interested 

That was awesome....and actually did teach me something about BJJ, thanks for the clip


----------



## drop bear (Oct 29, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> What kinda zombies?  Are we talking walking dead zombies or the ones from that will Smith movie I am legend?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 29, 2014)

Rule #1 for the zombie apocalypse: Cardio.

I'm not talking about a slow jog either. Interval training and sprints are where it's at.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Rule #1 for the zombie apocalypse: Cardio.
> 
> I'm not talking about a slow jog either. Interval training and sprints are where it's at.


Naaa you don't need to be faster then the zombies you just need a good leg sweep to knock down your buddy


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 29, 2014)

He makes a pretty good case for BJJ not being particularly useful for anything other than a quick sweep/toss and run. And let's face it, you really need to kill them. 

So naturally, Chic-Chic-POW is the best response. But when the ammo starts to run out, then I'm going to say whatever large edged weapon you're most comfortable with would be the way to go. And remember... swords don't have to be reloaded.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 29, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> :lol:
> 
> BJJ and grappling... for the Zombie apocalypse....what a load of garbage..... now....Vintage Soviet Combat Helicopters...that is what  you need... and I just happen to have a bunch in my back yard if you're interested
> 
> That was awesome....and actually did teach me something about BJJ, thanks for the clip



There is allways a zombie hidden in one of those helicopters. Just remember to check the back seats.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EsYZ_NItSL4


----------



## RTKDCMB (Oct 30, 2014)

The best martial art for zombies would be Cure Fu.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 30, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> From the undead.
> 
> 
> ...as we approach Halloween I think it might be good to hear what style would be best to deal with say a possible zombie apocalypse
> ...



I think it's a mistake to just focus on the zombie apocalypse. What about other undead threats?

Let's see if we can determine the best martial arts for dealing with skeletons, vampires, mummies, and liches. After all, the tactical demands are different for each of these.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 30, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think it's a mistake to just focus on the zombie apocalypse. What about other undead threats?
> 
> Let's see if we can determine the best martial arts for dealing with skeletons, vampires, mummies, and liches. After all, the tactical demands are different for each of these.




Typical street response. If you can't deal with one zombie you are not going to take on 5 vampires.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 30, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think it's a mistake to just focus on the zombie apocalypse. What about other undead threats?
> 
> Let's see if we can determine the best martial arts for dealing with skeletons, vampires, mummies, and liches. After all, the tactical demands are different for each of these.



Zombies: Flower arrangement. Bring the lawnmower.

Skeletons: Tactical Warhammer from Viking Berzerker Arts. Also TKD since kicking the skull off is a good idea. Won`t finish then, but they can`t see until they pick it up and reattach it.

Vampires: FMA, bring your stick and knife and just make a pointy end. Impale with extreme prejudice.

Mummies: HADDOKEN fireballs will crisp them.

Liches: You`re screwed. The best bet would be to go on a quest for a mace of disruption and a ring of spell turning. (Even BJJ won`t work here since their icy cold touch will kill you in seconds)


----------



## RTKDCMB (Oct 30, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Vampires: FMA, bring your stick and knife and just make a pointy end. Impale with extreme prejudice.
> 
> )



You have to break in their houses first.

Archaeologists believe they have found dungeons that held 'Dracula' | Ancient Origins


----------



## Buka (Oct 30, 2014)

I never even heard of "liches" until reading Tony's post. Swell, now I gotta worry about those suckers. I'll probably look for an anti-liches gym today. I hope I don't need a new gi.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Oct 30, 2014)

Archery and fencing seem like they would be quite efficient


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Oct 30, 2014)

Nick Soapdish said:


> Archery and fencing seem like they would be quite efficient



Archery's a good call but not sure about fencing? It seems a bit too stabby and the swords a bit too flimsy for my liking. 

You don't want your sword stuck in one zombie while the others come at you, might get away with a sabre but I'd prefer a heavier blade that can take heads & limbs off in one stroke so you can quickly move on to the next one.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Oct 30, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Archery's a good call but not sure about fencing? It seems a bit too stabby and the swords a bit too flimsy for my liking.
> 
> You don't want your sword stuck in one zombie while the others come at you, might get away with a sabre but I'd prefer a heavier blade that can take heads & limbs off in one stroke so you can quickly move on to the next one.



Don't know much about fencing, but the quick stabbing with a thin blade seems like it would be pretty effective, maybe not too thin a blade, though. 

Probably a good long weapon like a yari would be useful.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 31, 2014)

Buka said:


> I never even heard of "liches" until reading Tony's post. Swell, now I gotta worry about those suckers. I'll probably look for an anti-liches gym today. I hope I don't need a new gi.



Maybe you shoould take classes for dealing with ghouls, ghasts, deadites, wights, wraiths, specters, headless horsemen, ghosts, banshees, phantoms, grim reapers, dementhors, poltergeists, nazgul, shades and revenants too. Oh and dracoliches


----------



## Paul_D (Oct 31, 2014)

As extreme and graphic as this is, I'd have to go with this.

Worlds No.1 Martial Arts DVD Boxset (BANNED!!!) - YouTube


----------



## Buka (Oct 31, 2014)

Paul_D said:


> As extreme and graphic as this is, I'd have to go with this.
> 
> Worlds No.1 Martial Arts DVD Boxset (BANNED!!!) - YouTube




I have to seriously tip my cap to the guys who filmed that vid. When the gun came out of the trunk, I lost my coffee, though. That was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 31, 2014)

Paul_D said:


> As extreme and graphic as this is, I'd have to go with this.
> 
> Worlds No.1 Martial Arts DVD Boxset (BANNED!!!) - YouTube



Looks totally legit to me.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 31, 2014)

Aikido folks. Zombies are people too :sadsong:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 1, 2014)

Any grappling art use is like begging to become a zombie. I would go with TKD on this one.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 1, 2014)

Nick Soapdish said:


> Archery and fencing seem like they would be quite efficient





Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Archery's a good call but not sure about fencing? It seems a bit too stabby and the swords a bit too flimsy for my liking.
> 
> You don't want your sword stuck in one zombie while the others come at you, might get away with a sabre but I'd prefer a heavier blade that can take heads & limbs off in one stroke so you can quickly move on to the next one.



Gentlemen... "fencing" merely means sport-fighting with blades. It doesn't matter what sort of bladed weapon; knives, daggers, broadswords, katana, rapier... it's all fencing.

And the fencing your talking about is meant to be used as a way to practice using the rapier or smallsword. Both of those would be quit effective against zombies and the various other undead sorts, with the exception of skeletons. Blunt weapons are the way to go, there.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Nov 1, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Gentlemen... "fencing" merely means sport-fighting with blades. It doesn't matter what sort of bladed weapon; knives, daggers, broadswords, katana, rapier... it's all fencing.
> 
> And the fencing your talking about is meant to be used as a way to practice using the rapier or smallsword. Both of those would be quit effective against zombies and the various other undead sorts, with the exception of skeletons. Blunt weapons are the way to go, there.



Fair enough, when he said fencing I thought of Olympic style fencing with the foil, epee, or sabre. This is the closest definition I kind find to yours Definition of ?fencing? | Collins English Dictionary that includes the practice/use of all swords, but I wouldn't consider 2 dudes fighting with just daggers to be fencing. Do people really sport-fight with them, and just out of interest does your definition include axes? 

Anyhoo when all else fails there's always cricket: 






Or if you prefer pub sports:


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 1, 2014)

How about werewolves, golemns such as Frankenstein, and death knights?


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 1, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> How about werewolves, golemns such as Frankenstein, and death knights?



You leave my ex-wives out if this


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 2, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> How about werewolves, golemns such as Frankenstein, and death knights?



Good question, we all should be prepared to deal with ballen`s ex-wives.

Werewolves are typically vulnerable only to silver so any weapon art with silver weapons or striking if you can get silver gloves. Their bite can infect you with lycanthropy, armor or styles with good defense options should be concidered.

Flesh golems are slow and prone to overheating because of their big size. Gather your angry mob with torches, use hit & run for a while then all move in to finish him off with heavy axes and such. One on one maybe go with aikido and kenjutsu.

With death knights you are pretty much screwed as with liches. Same solution too, but you must be really skilled in medieval combat to get past their shield and score a hit with the mace of disruption.


----------



## qianfeng (Nov 26, 2014)

What about yellow bamboo you can use your amazing chi powers to blast the zombies to dust


----------



## Elbowgrease (Nov 26, 2014)

You just need aa12 shotgun...
Even small woman can deal with recoil





And a guan dao for went the ammo runs out.


----------



## Buka (Nov 26, 2014)

Maybe we can give the Zombies nunchakus. They'll conk themselves on the head like well all did back in the day. (God, I wish that wasn't true. )


----------



## donald1 (Nov 26, 2014)

i like a big guandao too, once i got to hold my instructors guandao... it wasnt sharp butit was old and rusty so if you got hit with it you might need a tetanus shot and did have a spike on the other end and im fairly (i remember it was hard to swing the blade dur to its heavy weight)
personally id rather have a nice pudao , big blade long handle andmuch lighter


----------



## donald1 (Nov 26, 2014)

@Buka

or sansetsukon


----------

